# Small, red plants for foreground



## Obakemono (Dec 23, 2011)

Hey all, anyone know of a small plant that is red that can be used as a foreground plant? I'm digging on the net and in my books to find something suitable.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

How small? How red? Are you looking for a groundcover or a rosette plant? Or are you willing to trim a stem to keep it small? Are you wanting a bright red or would a bronze color suffice? Are you thinking of something really tiny like a couple of inches or small in the sense of 6" or so (as opposed to a background stem)?


----------



## Obakemono (Dec 23, 2011)

I would say a rosette plant, or something under 6" just to add as something that "pops" in the foreground. Even something like a Lotus (I had bulbs but they never sprouted).


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

I can't think of one... blyxa japonica turns very red under very high light, but it's not that small either.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

You didn't say how red you wanted it, but given the style and size you're looking for, the first thing that comes to mind is a Crypt wendtii. Look up pictures of _Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Mi Oya'_, _Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Red'_, and _Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Bronze'_, There are also some other crypts with some red coloring. You may find something that will do what you're wanting. The great thing is that C. wendtii is extremely easy to grow in just about any setting.


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

Hygrophilia sp. 'Araguaia' is a nice looking red foreground plant. I really love this plant and had it for awhile in my tank before my Roselines took a liking to it and tore it to pieces.


http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=254

Here is a nice picture of it in Tom Barr's tank.


----------



## Obakemono (Dec 23, 2011)

Nice pics. Thanks for the suggestions. I'll look for those plants online and if I can get some I have to wait a couple of months before I can get them anyway, it's too darn hot here in GA right now to get them shipped here. My mailbox is a solar oven this time of year.


----------

